# SMS-Versand Protokollierung



## Cole (12. Jul 2007)

Hi,
da ich für eine Studienarbeit noch ein Projekt brauche, hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Ich würde gerne eine Handysoftware schreiben, die mitprotokolliert wieviele SMS pro Monat versendet wurden und ggf kurz bevor ein Limit erreicht wurde (zB 02 - 100 FreiSMS/Monat) eine Warnung ausgibt.

Dazu hab ich folgende Fragen:

1) Wenn eine SMS verschickt wird, muss es im Handy ja "irgendeine" Art von Signal geben, die dem Handy mitteilt, dass was rausgegangen ist. Kann man mit der JavaME auf solche Infos zugreifen? à la  if sendSMS == true

2) Auf was für Probleme könnte ich sonst noch so stossen? Habe mich mit der JavaME noch nicht weiter auseinander gesetzt, deswegen kann ich atm auch nicht so abschätzen was da auf mich zu kommt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir  da weiter helfen.

Grüße


----------



## NTB (13. Jul 2007)

Cole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 1) Wenn eine SMS verschickt wird, muss es im Handy ja "irgendeine" Art von Signal geben, die dem Handy mitteilt, dass was rausgegangen ist. Kann man mit der JavaME auf solche Infos zugreifen? à la  if sendSMS == true



Soweit ich weiss, kannst Du sowas nicht abfragen. Ergo lässt sich das so nicht realisieren.


Du kannst aber von J2ME aus SMS verschicken. D.h. Du könntest ein Programm schreiben, mit dem auch die SMS versendet werden und damit dann auch zählen.


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2007)

Hmm, das ist ja shit.
Bei meinem alten Nokia 6230 gabs nen Mitteilungszähler der einem die gesamten ein- und ausgegangen SMS angezeigt hat. Deswegen dachte ich, dass es irgendwie möglich sein müsste diese Informationen abzugreifen.
Bei meinem akutellen Handy (Sony Ericcson K800i) hab ich so eine Funktion allerdings nirgends gefunden.

Hoffe, ihr habt noch mehr Infos für mich.


----------



## Cole (13. Jul 2007)

Sorry, vergessen einzuloggen.

[Edit]: Wäre es dann möglich diese Program zum SMS verschicken als Standard SMS Editor einzurichten?
Also, dass bei "Neue SMS" automatisch dieses Tool aufgerufen würde? Wenn ja, hätte das ja dann genau den gleiche Effekt.
Dazu: Wie würde das dann aussehen mit der EInbindung von T9, kann man da dann drauf zu greifen?


----------



## NTB (13. Jul 2007)

Wäre geil, wenn die Handies so variabel wären 
Sind sie aber leider nicht...

Die richtigen J2ME Cracks sitzen übrigens im j2meforum.com


----------



## Guest (13. Jul 2007)

Danke. Dann werd ich mich da mal umhören!


----------



## Cole (13. Jul 2007)

Sicher, dass es j2meforum.de heisst, und nicht j2meforum.com?


----------



## NTB (13. Jul 2007)

Da steht doch auch .com 

 


Na gut, habs schnell editiert... immerhin hast Du Dich insoweit bemüht, das richtige Forum zu finden


----------



## ice-breaker (13. Jul 2007)

werder MIDP 1.0 noch MIDP 2.0 unterstützten dies, einfach auf Grund des Sandbox-Modells, dass man nicht die volle kontrolle über das Handy bekommen soll.
Auch mit MIDP 3.0 sehen deine Chancen sehr sehr schlecht aus, aber vllt hat der Hersteller deines Handys eine eigene Klasse dafür bereitgestellt, bei Siemens Handys (oder war es Nokia) gab es dadurch auch die Möglichkeit auf das Telefonbuch zuzugreifen.


----------

